# Home made Body Fat calculation spreadsheet



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

I was a bit (as in very) bored today, so I ended up making a spreadsheet that takes various calliper measurements and uses them to calculate body fat percentage based on the Jackson/Pollock 3 or 7 sample methods.

All you do is take your measurements, plug them in, and you get an epically accurate JP body fat percentage back, plus a progress log with a fancy chart. The spreadsheet will automagically detect whether you're using 3 or 7 measurements and apply the relevant formula.

I made this using Apple Numbers on iPad and it's best used on iPad or iPhone for that reason (it's just easier and, well... sexier).

I've exported an Excel version which I had to make some changes to, most noticeably I couldn't be bothered messing about with automatic charting. No great loss. The "instructions" tab does what it says on the tin, and includes a link to diagrams of the measurement locations if you're not sure which is which.

Anyway, here are the Numbers/Excel files. Hope someone finds them useful!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q2evrsnvig2kvh7/1CANO4DhaO


----------



## dingdongding (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Wavelength I know this is an old post but I've been googling for a BF % spreadsheet and this post came up. Do you still have the numbers or excel spreadsheets? I clicked the link but it's broken.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Me too.

Is it OK @Wavelength if you kindly email the .xls please?

I have sent a pm

Thanks


----------

